# Hawaii PE License w/NCEES



## terrywolfepe (May 23, 2011)

not sure if this is where im supposed to put this but does anyone know exactly what they (hawaii board) need? i cant find a checklist online and with the time difference its almost impossible to get them on the phone when i need to. ive been running around in circles so any help will be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## roadwreck (May 23, 2011)

Not sure I understand the question. My guess is that they require whatever information they ask for in the application

http://hawaii.gov/dcca/pvl/boards/engineer...n_publications/


----------



## terrywolfepe (May 23, 2011)

i guess im looking for someone who has been through the hoops for hawaii to obtain their license through comity with a NCEES record


----------

